# Skullcandy Team Nissan Altima #33 takes 12 place at Road America



## Skullcandy #33 (Jun 26, 2012)

In in our second race of the year the Skullcandy Team Nissan Altima coupe placed 12th in the ST class out of 32 and 28th overall out of 70 cars entered in the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge race at Road America. 
In our first race at Barber Motorsports Park we finished 8th in the ST class. The Altima continues to improve with each race we attend. The next race is this weekend in Watkins Glen NY. If you are in the area come check us out and show your Nissan support. 

Grand-am Continential Tire Sports Car Challenge | motorsports team | CA Sport | Skullcandy Team Nissan

Josh


----------



## Skullcandy #33 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Skullcandy #33 (Jun 26, 2012)

Photos by Sput Dodge


----------

